
Ask HN: How do you publish the same project in a different language on GitHub - steven_braham
Often I like to recreate a program or project using a different language. I mostly use GitHub as a portfolio rather than truly sharing open source software.<p>Currently my strategy is like this:<p>1. publish the project to GitHub<p>2. after a while recreate the project and publish it again with a suffix. For example -java or -cpp like this:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;stevenbraham&#x2F;stocks-data<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;stevenbraham&#x2F;stocks-data-go<p>Curious to hear what other strategies people use? Such as folders or branches?
======
savethefuture
I've been seeing a lot of new tools use the -go at the end to specify its a go
specific package/tool. So I think what you did is perfect.

~~~
steven_braham
Yeah I also think it's a good approach, but it feels a bit spammy to have the
same project listed 5 times

